# Whole Wheat Bread



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

A lovely neighbor asked if there was anything she could drop off, early before she goes to work, when I am still sleeping.I had asked for bread, to make toast. She kinda knows my dietary problems and the whole bit. When I opened the package, I saw, instead of the enriched white bread I had been getting -- a loaf of whole wheat from Whole Foods. I had mentioned get the kind with 100 calories, not sandwich bread, which has 70, so she thought she was doing well. It IS lovely bread.But it has flax seed, yeast, unbleached flour, whole wheat flour, honey, rolled oats (!) and I feel a little leery about it. Aren't we with D problems supposed to avoid whole wheat bread?


----------



## lisa_webby (Jun 10, 2002)

Yup, whole wheat is one of Heather Van Vorous's big no-nos because it's insoluble fiber. (Same thing with wheat bran.) Oats and flaxseed are okay, though.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Thanks! That was the dilemma, the oats and flaxseed, but I think I will just let her enjoy it, and get the white bread.It's amazing. People ask me every day why I don't have helpers to get me things, as I am rather ill, or at least weak, and I just don't often feel like leaving the house. Most of the time, I end up dragging myself out, for just this reason. Like the times I was told chicken soup was good for electrolytes, and I am also trying to get myself some calories, as I had lost a lot of weight. Well, a nice lady brought me a bagful of 0-calorie chicken soup.Oh, and the jello. I thought if I told the nice neighbor I just wanted red jello in a six pack, that would be great. So she brought me no-sugar, no cal jello. And the lady who went to return them for me, came back with the same thing.


----------



## lisa_webby (Jun 10, 2002)

According to Heather it's okay to eat insoluble fiber (like whole wheat) as long as you eat it together with soluble fiber... so the bread might be okay, but I personally would not eat it!


----------



## Becia (Feb 17, 2005)

Speaking of switching stuff out, my family has a good one. When I was just coming out of the hospital a couple years ago, I needed to restock my kitchen as it'd gone down and I needed some essentials. While I rested, Dad went to the store for me. Brought back 2% milk. I told him, no I need the soy kind in the carton.He brought back skim in the carton.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2005)

I have been off wholewheat bread for four months until 2/3 weeks ago and I started to eat it again because I know it is better value in health terms. I am fairly careful and balance it with soluble fiber (usually a banana sandwich) or with a root vegetable soup (sweet potato, parsnip & carrot).Interestingly I think it has actually helped me!! (I'm ibs.d)Just thought |I would share this with you.Judith UK


----------



## KCTony7 (Jan 18, 2004)

I usually stay away from anything that says "whole wheat" and stick with white bread, white crackers, etc.


----------



## Lagomorph (Mar 4, 2005)

Yes, me too I'm all about white foods now. Anything whole wheat or whole grain I avoid.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

becareful using heathers site as a bible, IBS is a funny thing and different foods in different amounts affect us all differently, try what you like in moderation at first and see how it affects you... just as it affects lots of sufferers doesnt mean it will affect you, i cant have alot of things most IBSers class as "safe" also alot of heathers foods are wrong for me, so just becareful and try things, you never know your luck


----------

